# Meldahl 4/31 rising water



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Put in at Moscow at about 7:00 am pulled up to my first spot and it was game on all day.Mostly hybrids wb and sauger lost count my fishing partner and I had doubles on many times during the day. We also cought some smallmouth and some large drum a catfish and a sucker and some skipjacks. We fished till we droped left about 6:30 pm what a day here a few pictures


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I was gonna come down and fish it but I saw it up 3'+ and rising so I blew it off thinking it would be muddy, Was it? Still learning 'bout that river. TC1


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

what did you catch the smallmouth on?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on a great day of fishing  oh btw the tug operater a Zimmer is not very freindly


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Crankbaits was the bait of the day rapala SR7 and SR5 .The water came up around two feet wile we were fishing but the color was holding up pretty good.There was a lot of drift and leaves and stuff.I was graphing a bunch of big fish down at the mouth of indian but couldn`t get them to bite maybe you guys can figure them out they were stacked up on the up river side of the mouth.


----------



## dvsm0479 (May 21, 2007)

They could have been drum. It happens a lot to me.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great Day Steve!
On cranks no less, did you fish the Gizz4 at all?
LMJ


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

I fished a G4 some Jeff but it seemed like the fish wanted a smaller profile bait. Every time I would pick up that G4 my fishing partner would catch two or three fish to my one so it was hard to to keep using it. I cought a nice eye on a G4 today walking the bank on the lmr but no hybrids


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

You might want to consider down sizing to a Gizz 3.


----------

